# what next after CSS



## medy (Jan 20, 2014)

hello im learning css i want to know what language sould i learn for be come web developim thinking to start php bt many people say php is hard to learn compare with asp.ne t what to do? And also want to learn after developing website how can i host the website and how much i can earn.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 21, 2014)

teamtreehouse.com has quality video tutorials for web development and totally worth the money.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 21, 2014)

medy said:


> hello im learning css i want to know what language sould i learn for be come web developim thinking to start php bt many people say php is hard to learn compare with asp.ne t what to do? And also want to learn after developing website how can i host the website and how much i can earn.



Do you have any programming knowledge?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 21, 2014)

If you want to learn Web Design / Web Development, HTML, CSS, Javascript, jQuery are the basics. 

For Web Development, you can learn PHP (Open Source), ASP.NET (Microsoft), JSP (Need to know Java). But web development is not limited to this, you can also use Python, Ruby, Perl etc.

Generally Windows Hosting are priced higher than PHP (Linux) Hosting. [NOTE : Linux Hosting doesn't means you can't access the site from Windows PC. Hosting has nothing to do with who / from what OS the site can be accessed]

So if you love open source more go for PHP, else you can try ASP.NET too. Generally max sites you see on internet are on PHP. It's not like PHP is tougher than ASP.NET. It's just personal preference.

So I'd say start with PHP, learn the basics of web development and then you can always learn ASP.NET, JSP, Python, Ruby on Rails to expand your knowledge. Doesn't matter if you have prior programming experience or not, you can start with PHP.

In that case right now bookmark *www.w3schools.com/. Here you'll get all the resources to learn HTML, CSS, Javascript, jQuery, PHP etc. and much more. Be sure to learn them before moving on to PHP.

For Web Hosting, you just need to buy a domain and hosting space and using FTP Programs (E.g. Filezilla) you just need to transfer the files to the server. Generally the domain is pointed to your hosting space by DNS Mapping. Though there's nothing rocket science there, but s long as you are buying the domain and hosting from same provider you don't need to understand core level right now. But ofcourse for your knowledge you can learn the theory to get the idea of HOW WEB WORKS..!! For more take a look at *www.w3schools.com/website/web_host_intro.asp

Hosting and Domain comes for free too, but they are not at all reliable. So at the beginning of your experiement you can use Hostso / Hostdime, they are real cheap but reliable. And once you develop some professional site and looking for professional hosting you can look at Hostgator.

Hope that helps.


----------



## medy (Jan 21, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> If you want to learn Web Design / Web Development, HTML, CSS, Javascript, jQuery are the basics.
> 
> For Web Development, you can learn PHP (Open Source), ASP.NET (Microsoft), JSP (Need to know Java). But web development is not limited to this, you can also use Python, Ruby, Perl etc.
> 
> ...



Bro very valueble suggesion you provide me tnx its helpd me allot i ill develope my php knowladge after css I ALREADY HV KNOWLADGE OF C AND CORE JAVA.


----------



## medy (Jan 21, 2014)

vickybat said:


> Do you have any programming knowledge?



dude i have Basic knowledge of C and core java, also now getting knowladge of css


----------



## medy (Jan 21, 2014)

i have knowladge in Basic C and core java , now also in CSS


----------



## medy (Jan 21, 2014)

This is such helping me allots. tnx bro very valueble information you provide me


----------



## vickybat (Jan 21, 2014)

medy said:


> dude i have Basic knowledge of C and core java, also now getting knowladge of css



Ok. For web development, you need to learn the fundamentals of web designing. From a programming point of view, HTML5 , CSS3 and Javascript are a must.
You can design static web pages with this knowledge, as well as add behavior via javascript. Validation will be a decent example.

For designing dynamic webpages, you need to learn server side programming either using PHP, ASP.NET or Servlets and JSP (J2EE).

If you have knowledge on core java, then you can pick J2EE really fast. Learn about Servlets , JSP, sessions, EL expressions, custom tags as well as the struts framework.
Remember, this is for serious web development. You also need a web server/container like apache tomcat or JBOSS (Enterprise applications). Servlets are the ones that handle client requests from a browser.
You also have to know in depth about the MVC design pattern. There are other very important frameworks like JSF and Spring, but you need not look at them now. 

Anyway, even with J2EE, you need to learn HTML5 for designing the page structure and style with CSS3. For building JSP pages, you also need to know HTML.

Of them all, PHP is the easiest to grasp and start hands on development. If you want to build a career in web development, and considering you know core java, J2EE is the way to go.

For PHP, i highly recommend you to follow the following tutorial. Its really good and will allow you to gain knowledge and work hands-on at the same time.

*thenewboston.org/list.php?cat=11


----------

